# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Ground X-Vehicle Technology (GXV-T) project, DARPA, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

DARPA

DARPA GXV-T on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Ground X-Vehicle Technology (GXV-T) Program Aims to Break the “More Armor” Paradigm for Protection"
GXV-T seeks to develop revolutionary technologies to make future armored fighting vehicles more mobile, effective and affordable

April 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

GXV-T agility concept video

Published on Sep 8, 2014




> One of the key goals of DARPA's Ground X-Vehicle Technology (GXV-T) program is improving the survivability of ground-based armored fighting vehicles by increasing vehicle agility. Vehicle agility involves the ability to autonomously avoid incoming threats, either by rapidly moving out of the way or reconfiguring the vehicle so incoming threats have a low probability of hitting and penetrating—all without injuring the occupants in the process. This concept video illustrates three of many potential approaches: active repositioning of armor, burst acceleration and suspensions that would enable the vehicle to dodge.

----------


## Airicist

GXV-T crew augmentation concept video

Published on Oct 7, 2014




> One of the key goals of DARPA's Ground X-Vehicle Technologies (GXV-T) program is improving the survivability of ground-based armored fighting vehicles through crew augmentation. Crew augmentation involves improved physical and electronically assisted situational awareness for crew and passengers. It also involves semi-autonomous driver assistance and automation of key crew functions similar to capabilities found in modern commercial airplane cockpits to reduce onboard crew and training requirements.
> 
> This concept video illustrates five of many potential approaches:
> 
> • A closed cockpit that would use visualization technologies to provide high-definition, wide-angle visibility of external conditions
> • Path planning that would display optimal routes
> • Sensors that would use a variety of technologies to visualize surroundings and identify and track allies and adversaries
> • Terrain classification that would evaluate surroundings for optimal travel surfaces
> • Autopilot capabilities that would automate routine driving tasks to enable drivers to focus on more strategic activities

----------


## Airicist

GXV-T mobility video

Published on Apr 26, 2016




> DARPA's Ground X-Vehicle Technology (GXV-T) program seeks to develop groundbreaking technologies that would make future armored fighting vehicles significantly more mobile, effective, safe and affordable. The program recently awarded Phase 1 contracts to eight organizations. Learn more at:
> 
> "GXV-T Revs up Research into Nimbler, Faster, Smarter Armored Ground Vehicles"
> Eight organizations get the greenlight to develop potentially groundbreaking technologies that would make future fighting vehicles more mobile, effective, safe and affordable
> 
> April 26, 2016

----------

